# Pocket holster for Glock 26



## ssmtbracer (Jun 15, 2010)

Does anyone have a pocket holster for a glock 26 or do you know where I can get one.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

ssmtbracer said:


> Does anyone have a pocket holster for a glock 26 or do you know where I can get one.


Desantis makes a few for it https://www.desantisholster.com/storefrontB2CWEB/browse.do?action=refresh_browse&ctg_id=435


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Custom-made, cheap, ugly, but effective:* Mika's Pocket Holsters - Custom Made Pocket Holsters, Waistband Holsters, Vest Holsters, Tactical Pocket Mirrors And Much More.
*Custom-made, gorgeous, effective, but expensive:* Front Pocket, Back (Wallet) Pocket, IWB, OWB Leather Handcrafted, Hand-stitched Holsters|Bear Creek Metal Works, Texas


----------

